

PageRank applied to IMDB movie connections (SVG) - jberkel
http://zegoggl.es/svg/imdb_top_100.svg

======
jey
Where's the "rank" part of this PageRank? This looks to me like a digraph of
movies indicating some kind of directed relationship between movies.

~~~
jberkel
it's explained in the blog post. it's the result of running pagerank on
connection/references between movies, and graphing the connections between the
top 100. you can see the pagerank when you hover over a title.

maybe the size of a node should indicate the rank to make it clearer.

~~~
jey
Oh, OK. It's in some dire need of some information design.

It would be good to at _least_ replace the year with the PageRank.

~~~
jberkel
thanks for you feedback.

i've replaced it with a new version which scales the node size according to
the pagerank. i agree that the graph is a bit messy with all these connections
floating around but it was also the intention to show the density of
references between films.

here's a version with fewer nodes: <http://zegoggl.es/svg/imdb_top_50.svg>

